# [EVDL] ? Who and where are the EV police ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the translated Italian newswire piece I posted:

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Italian-Tazzari-Zero-EV-r-140km-ts-100kmph-td3832368.html
EVLN: Italian Tazzari Zero EV r:140km ts:100kmph

The Tazzari Zero EV must have had some marketability for that
scandalously devious importer to chance of being busted.

That lead me to explore the Tazzari Zero EV site and who their U.S.A.
rep and dealers are. But to get around U.S. laws instigated by U.S. 
Automakers (to keep competition down), the dealer has the Tazzari 
Zero EV controller turned down to nEV speeds (25mph).

I was not able to find a purchase price of this highway speed EV
limited to 25mph. Let's assume it is under $20k to purchase. A 
highway speed, ~87 mile range EV would be nice at that price.

? What is to stop an owner from resetting the controller back to 
normal operation, letting it drive with a top speed of 63mph ?

The vehicle was designed with the braking and suspension to handle
that speed, so it would not be like juicing up a GEM nEV to drive at
65mph (IMO that would be dangerous).

OK, so imagine, I have bought a Tazzari Zero EV, reset the controller
to normal and I am driving on the highway at highway speed. 

? Who is going to know it is not suppose to ?

I doubt the police would even know, even after looking at the 
registration, as the DMV registration would likely only state it an
electric vehicle.

? So, who and where would the EV police be to bust me ?




{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Who-and-where-are-the-EV-police-tp3836408p3836408.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSSHHHHhhhhhh ! ! no-one notices when we disconnect the Odometer and
circumvent the mileage maximum on leased cars measuring speed by the gps
portable unit attached to the windshield. Unless you have an accident and
were at fault and the restriction to nev comes up in court. who cares???





> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > In the translated Italian newswire piece I posted:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, Maryland has separate tags for low speed vehicles. Don't know
how many other states do, but if you're driving 65 with LSV tags, it
would be a dead give away.

Dave




> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > SSSHHHHhhhhhh ! ! no-one notices when we disconnect the Odometer and
> > circumvent the mileage maximum on leased cars measuring speed by the gps
> > portable unit attached to the windshield. Unless you have an accident and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< Well, Maryland has separate tags for low speed vehicles. Don't know
how many other states do, but if you're driving 65 with LSV tags, it
would be a dead give away. >>>

Driving an LSV (or even, god forbid, an NEV!) that fast is on par with 
doing the same with a C-Car: risky, ill-advised, and asking for some 
instant karma. One reason you don't see Chinese cars on U.S. freeways 
is their inability to survive crashes. We don't need "EV police", we 
just need regular cops with common sense.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The item in question is not a LSV by design. Its an Italian 
highway speed EV de-tuned to nEV speed to get around the 
import laws (else they would have to pay a crash test). So,
driving this "EV" at highway speed would be safe.

I am glad there were responses to this post. I had no idea
other states required a LSV/nEV tag. 

I wonder if the registration says anything about the tag. 
If not, just take the tag off and drive it on the highway
(once the controller is restored to normal operation).

{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Date: Wed, 28 Sep 2011 19:59:06 -0700
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ? Who and where are the EV police ?

<<< Well, Maryland has separate tags for low speed vehicles. Don't know
how many other states do, but if you're driving 65 with LSV tags, it
would be a dead give away. >>>

Driving an LSV (or even, god forbid, an NEV!) that fast is on par with 
doing the same with a C-Car: risky, ill-advised, and asking for some 
instant karma. One reason you don't see Chinese cars on U.S. freeways 
is their inability to survive crashes. We don't need "EV police", we 
just need regular cops with common sense.
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Choose from over 50 domains or use your own

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

